# Single Pin Vs Multi Pin sight, for Hunting.



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

One pin


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

It would be interesting to see the results of those who have used both sights and then voted. Multi pin will win the vote purely based on the fact that it's what most guys use.

I have used both and for whitetails, slider for me hands down.


----------



## juststartin12 (Dec 6, 2007)

I had a HHA but now I am going back to multi pin. Where I hunt, the openings I have vary in distance from my stand and I learned last week that sometimes you do not have time to move the pin and draw before they come to your opening.


----------



## Thatmichhunter (May 19, 2010)

Im not going to vote yet, I used Multi pin for years and switched to an HHA Ultra this year, havnt hunted with it yet. I love it so far, if I dont like it in hunting situation i will prolly move to a multi pin set-up but a limited one (one pin to 30 one or two more for longer)


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

won't hunt with anything other than my single pin pin hha slider. i love the clear sight picture and the 1 pin design. I love it.


----------



## Cincy Slinger (Oct 2, 2008)

Single pin is the way to go, especially with today's fast bows.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

I just went to a multi-pin Spott-Hogg sight for my hunting rig but have used an HHA single pin slider almost exclusively in the past. I just prefer the sight picture better on a single pin sight. However, I am going on my first ever elk hunt in a few days and I expect the need to quickly take shots up to 50 yards or anywhere in between. In a tree stand, the slider works great because you can usually see the deer come in and have time to adjust accordingly. However, I once missed shooting at a nice gobbler because I was trying to move my slider and he saw the movement...


----------



## Bvan (Sep 16, 2008)

i use a 4 pin


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

i like a 5 pin vertical for a good site picture and plenty of pins just in case.....


----------



## Mattole (Jul 16, 2009)

I started bowhunting with a multi-pin sight, and never really liked the way it obscured my sight picture, so I switched to a single-pin sight. I have been hunting with the HHA Ultra for three years now and will probably be a single-pin sight hunter for the rest of my hunting days...


----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

I used multi pin sights only up until 2 years ago. Guess I am stubborn because after I screwed up for the second time that season and used the wrong pin I had missed a good buck and doe. So, I decided the evening of the second miss that I would not pick the wrong pin again and went to the tru glo range rover single pin in .019 and have loved it ever since. My back up bow still has a multi pin sight but I removed 3 pins and it is now only a 2 pin sight.


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

i had shot bows with multipins before and never got very accurate , then when i got my own bow all ive used is single pin sliders... PSE top gun slider on my bow this season


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

juststartin12 said:


> I had a HHA but now I am going back to multi pin. Where I hunt, the openings I have vary in distance from my stand and I learned last week that sometimes you do not have time to move the pin and draw before they come to your opening.


That is the reason I would never use a single pin.


----------



## 48down (Jan 9, 2007)

I use a multi pin setup because there are so many times the deer is coming towards you or away and changing yardages to fast to set a slider (for me). I could probably get away with one fixed pin, but I haven't thought of any compelling reason to do so yet.


----------



## armedic1 (May 23, 2008)

started with a multi pin and switched to a single pin for hunting, it's just more simple to me and I wont shoot past 35 or 40yds anyway.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

HHA slider on one of my bows. Single pin, vertical non adjustable on the other. I just shoot and see better with a vertical pin.


----------



## Greybeard11 (Oct 22, 2009)

What about pendulum sights? I have used one for 2 years and I really like it. As long as the shot is under 35 yards there's no thinking involved, just put the pin where you want to hit and let it go. Now I will say that I hunt in Southeastern Ohio and my comfortable range is 35 yards, so the limitation in yardage has never been a problem. It may not work for those who hunt in open areas and are proficient past 35 yards, but I believe the pendulum is the way to go.


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

I use a single pin and don't move the pin at all....I'm good from 0-30 which is about my max range anyway.


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Multi-pin. When I get in the stand I take my yardages then put my rangefinder away. The deer here 
are very skiddish & I don't want to have to do anything extra to lesson my chances. I want to be able 
to draw & shoot. I don't like the idea of having to adjust a single pin when a deer comes out & readjust 
if it moves suddenly. I can see the benefits of both but just prefer a multi. 

It's all gross motor skills for me now to draw, confirm anchor & form, check level, focus peep, put the 
right pin on it, wait for a good shot & shoot. It's all a natural process.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

slider set on 26 yards


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

Multi pin only or me. Spot and stalk you can't be adjusting you pin everytime a animal walks further away from you. Need to have several pins for such a thing


----------



## pjwatson05 (Sep 18, 2008)

3-Pin Slider, what about multi pin slider like a MBG Ascent


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

3 fixed 1 slider
g5 optix xr


----------



## Oceantoad1 (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish you could adjust your slider at full draw. Needs a thumb lever. THAT would be the "bees knees"


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

I shot pins for a while but switched to a hha sight, worried about moving it with a deer in front of me but leave it a middle distance, aim high or low and still move it it deer are out there


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

I've known lots of folks who switched from multi-pins to a single pin sight...I haven't heard hardly anyone doing the reverse. That should tell you something. I love my HHA and won't be going back. :wink:


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bvan said:


> i use a 4 pin


Same here. I like to have options if things go south and the yardage changes.


----------



## archer43014 (Nov 13, 2005)

Switched from my spot hogg to a HHA and I've been shooting the best of my life never looking back


----------



## rickson (Jun 5, 2010)

I have an hha. I lock it at 31 yards. I'm 3.5" high at 20 and 4.5" low at 40. I have a glow in the dark paint mark on the pin for 55 yards when it is locked at 31. So am I a 1 pin or a multi :lol:


----------



## Agent Mulder (May 29, 2010)

3 pin


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

switched from multipin about three years ago to an hha slider, when I got first xforce and have not missed a deer since.I now have five hunting bows and all have either an hha or a vital bow gear sliders.Singel pin sights work better on faster bows.my 07 xforce sighted dead on at 33yrds inside the killzone from 0-43yrds.I have not had time to see how I will get with my new omen yet,maybe 0-45yrds.


----------



## cmalone1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Multipin sight...my bow isn't a speed demon so I choose to be able to adapt to any situation i'm in...Now my question has always been for single pin guys...what happens if the deers at 15 yards, spooks and runs out to 40? do you have to let down and adjust or do you guys practice and know where to hold? I have always wondered this...If I had a really fast bow I would definately go with a single pin bow...


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

5 pin all .010" pins, my first deer was taken at 50 yards with a fixed single pin sight set at 30 yards. I still have a single pin slider that I use once in a while but alway go back to my 5 pin Toxonics sight. I can drill anything from point blank range to 80 yards without moving anything but my bow arm... gotta love it.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

i also use a 4 pin


----------



## wisbowparker (Mar 7, 2005)

shot hha slider for years, been using 6 pin sword last four years and love it.


----------



## lardy125 (Sep 17, 2009)

FOR YOU SINGLE-PINNERS: In the woods, do you really have time to adjust your sight before a shot? Seems like if I see antlers coming I would be likely to rush it or set it wrong or more likely miss a shot because I was trying to set the pin. This ever happen? I definitely do like the clean, unobstructed look of a single pin tho!


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

Mallardbreath said:


> That is the reason I would never use a single pin.


well i shoot a pse axe @ 327fps even set on 20 it only drops about 7-8" @40 now if he's father then yes,i have time to adj.
i keep it set @25 so i can cover anything out to 45 easy,and thats far enough for me.
i like it simple so when it's time i don,t worry about the wrong pin as has happened to most!

with age comes wisdom....with wisdom comes hha


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

HHA DS5519 on two bows. WOW!, lots of single pin users these days....


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Went from single pin back to multi. I shoot rather fast bows (monster's). I just prefer pins doesn't bother me to see more than one pin in the sight picture . 20.30.40 & 50. Could go 30,40 & 50 just like to keep the twenty there.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

cmalone1 said:


> Now my question has always been for single pin guys...what happens if the deers at 15 yards, spooks and runs out to 40? do you have to let down and adjust or do you guys practice and know where to hold? I have always wondered this...If I had a really fast bow I would definately go with a single pin bow...


I, as many others, have my pin set at 30 when hunting, so ready to aim just a tad low on the deer at 15, when he spooks and stop at 40 just have to aim a bit high, with my "unobstructed" field of view of the single pin...


So for shots up tu 40 I don't have to adjust anything, and in "heat" of the moment I will not pick the wrong pin... for shots over 40... should we take them???... especialy if you don't even have 2 seconds to adjust the sight to put your pin "dead on" the target...

I consider myself a converted from multi pins to single pins.


----------



## abowhunr (May 24, 2007)

I have a multi pin sight with all the extra pins pushed to the bottom when it comes time to hunt. I set the pin on 30 yards. Primarily a hunt out of a treestand or ground blind so this settings works for me without any issues ever.


----------



## rsmalley52 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oceantoad1 said:


> I wish you could adjust your slider at full draw. Needs a thumb lever. THAT would be the "bees knees"



totally agree with the thumb lever...i have thought that for a while!!!! It would make life so much easier!:thumbs_up


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Oceantoad1 said:


> I wish you could adjust your slider at full draw. Needs a thumb lever. THAT would be the "bees knees"


they used to make them with a trigger finger, out in front of the grip that you could move it up or down at full draw.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

i own both

single pin slider on my firecat with a HUGE predator peep, low light situations

3 pin toxonics with a bowhunter g5 peep on my elite


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

lnevett said:


> I know this pool have been up quite a few time.
> 
> But let's roll one more time, to see if some people have change their minds.
> 
> "What are you using this season on your hunting bow a Single pin (slider or fixed) or a multipin sight??


Same sight I have used for the last who knows how long ..... The HHA OL5519 .... Its fool proof and built like a rock ..... Plus I dont need a damn light for brightness of the pin....With its adjustable hood(rheostat) and its bright green long fiber optics even in the half hour before sunrise and the half hour after sunset no light is needed.....even in my ground blind......I mark my yardages in 5 yd increments from 20-40yds and leave it set at 25yds....with that setting, I can use the one pin out to 32/33yds with just a little hold over or under ..... IF I have to move it I can ....BTW, I'm at 305 fps...... Killed dozens of deer that way


----------



## Masheen76 (Nov 28, 2006)

Used em both. Prefer multi.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Just went back to HHA what is best distance to set it at for hunting?


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Bowhunter36 (Jun 9, 2010)

i use a 5 pin tru glo super slam


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

South Man said:


> Just went back to HHA what is best distance to set it at for hunting?


Set it on 20 and shoot 30 yards see how much drop you get.Then set it on 30 yards and shoot 20 yards and compare the two.Leave it set on which ever you perfer a little high at 20 or a little low at 30.Most guys don't realize how far 30 yards acutally is when shooting at a deer.When in the heat of the moment what is the diffence between trying to figure out which pin to choose or moveing your slider.BTW I leave mine set on 20.


----------



## WV Switchback (Jul 26, 2010)

Copper John 5 pin


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

Hha!!!


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 26, 2009)

My max range I'm going to shoot at a deer is 30 yds (pre-ranged landmarkes) so like a lot of others, I set my slider at the 25-26yd mark and lock it. If it's in really close I just hold a tad low and if he/she/it don't come into my rang then it gets to live another day. Absolutely no hassle and nothing for me to worry about. For you multi-pin users: If a deer is 20yds at full draw then spooks and stops at 36 yds, do you use your 30yd pin and hold high, your 40yd pin and hold a tad low or just use the gap between the 30 and 40?


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

I leave it at 20 yards because some strange reason the deer I hunt all wear slippers:sleepy2:


----------



## skipster (Oct 10, 2007)

I use a HHA 5500 single pin sight on my Z7 and it is awesome, I switched a few years ago ... my eyes are not what they used to be and the single pin sight stopped the blurr i was getting from a multi-pin .. I set it at 20 yards and the pin does not have to be moved if the target is from 15 to 25 yards away... The shot difference is 1 inch high or low...


----------



## BowTye (Oct 9, 2005)

I just got a single pin slider this summer. Truglo Range Rover with .010 pin. So far I really like it. Going to keep it on for hunting this year. Spot Hogg gets a rest this year.


----------



## EnglishKev (Aug 8, 2009)

I have used multi line rets in rifle scopes for so many years that my 5 pin bow hunting sights are second nature to me.
Don't like 'twiddling' with sights when shooting/hunting (long range rifle shooting out past 1000yds is a different story).
I've seen too many people over the years misdial their sights at a critical time and cock the shot.

Kev


----------



## little buddy (Dec 20, 2004)

I have a slider and love being able to dial in an exact yardage. They do have a a few cons but still worth using for me.


----------



## DGriff505 (Mar 19, 2009)

Spot Hogg Hogg-It....7 wrapped pins


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)

Spot-Hogg Hunter Hogg It 5 pin .019 pins pins from 20-60yrds.


----------



## swamphunter2 (Jul 6, 2008)

HHA slider. Shot my first doe of the season the other night, 35 yards quartering away, the sight is awesome.


----------



## AfricasNinja (Mar 12, 2009)

For me here in Illinois I love the single pin. Usually shots are less than 30 yards so I set the pin at 20 and go from there. With todays speeds, I found it pretty much obselete to use the multi pins in the tree stand . Talked to alot of guys and seems like they never got to use anything but their first pin on the bow. WIth such thick areas and ilmbs and things that can get in the way, I like a VERY open sight picture so I dont obscure a twig or whatever with an extra pin or 4. used to shoot a 5 pin sight, but found i was way more accurate with a single pin and in low light conditions i tend to focus way better when there's only one glowing pin dancing on the vitals. I still own multipin sights and will shoot with them for fun. But for tree stand hunting, single pin hands down.


----------



## Mossyhorns86 (Aug 19, 2010)

i just switched to a single pin slider just because my 20 and 40 yard pins a almost touching each other and i think it could get confusing having all them pins to look at when trying to aim.


----------



## emt964 (Jul 23, 2009)

i use one single fixed pin. i have a spot hogg hoggit with the small guard, i use the the last pin turret and adjusted so it comes up almost at a 45 degree angle for a better sight picture. i shoot a bowtech admiral #70 with a 25.5 dl. sighting in one fixed pin at 27 yds dead on, i am able to keep all my arrows in an 8 inch circle from 10 to 35 without making any adjustments. more accurate when i do! 

i live in eastern ky and all of my hunting scenarios rarely produce a shot over 30yds. it all boils down to you what u feel comfortable shooting. lol bryon ferguson uses no sights and can hunt an aspirin out of the air! it all takes practice, practice and more practice. heck i dont use a peep sight anymore either shoot what you want and what u like and you will become a more efficent hunter and archer.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Went back to my CBE Hunter single pin. Love the idea of shooting a scope housing like I shoot in tournaments.

Set it on 25 yrds and nothing safe out to 40 yrds and then I move it if needed.

Last thing I needed when bigboy got my scent and was walking away to think about which pin to choose. Just aim a little high at 32 yrds and shoot.


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

HHA single pin:jam::blob1:


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

multi pin for me. i like 5 .019 green pins. 

Tony


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Im with the multi pin guys. I tried the single pin thing and couldnt get used to it. I have all my pins the same color accept the middle pin, so a quick glance and i know exactly where im at, even if the animal travels 30yds.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

4-pin.

:izza:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I like Meat said:


> Same sight I have used for the last who knows how long ..... The HHA OL5519 .... Its fool proof and built like a rock ..... Plus I dont need a damn light for brightness of the pin....With its adjustable hood(rheostat) and its bright green long fiber optics even in the half hour before sunrise and the half hour after sunset no light is needed.....even in my ground blind......I mark my yardages in 5 yd increments from 20-40yds and leave it set at 25yds....with that setting, I can use the one pin out to 32/33yds with just a little hold over or under ..... IF I have to move it I can ....BTW, I'm at 305 fps...... Killed dozens of deer that way


I agree.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Jellio said:


> I use a single pin and don't move the pin at all....I'm good from 0-30 which is about my max range anyway.


Same with me. I can shoot accurately beyond 30 yards, but the longer the arrow is in the air...............the more chance for something to happen on the animal end of the equation. With a quick bow, I sight in at 20 and can easily gap to 30+ on my backyard 3-D.


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

One more time.
ttt


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## kingvtec (Dec 15, 2005)

Single. HHA.


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

Red Boar said:


> I've known lots of folks who switched from multi-pins to a single pin sight...I haven't heard hardly anyone doing the reverse. That should tell you something. I love my HHA and won't be going back. :wink:


I am,'missed a really nice deer that moved out from -20 to 35 it was my error but I sailed under him. I practice varying the hold at different distances but in the heat man it's hard to hold that pin at or just over the spine. 
I am going to go with the hybrid g5 or vital gear pendulum/fixed.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I prefer a multi pin.

Jake


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

multi-pin here.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Multi pin for me. After I range a deer the las thing I need to do is move something on my sight then draw and shhot. If I can elimanate one step in the process I will. Its just my prefrence. I have thought of getting a HHA for my new bow well see.


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

Ol' Toxey said:


> I am,'missed a really nice deer that moved out from -20 to 35 it was my error but I sailed under him. I practice varying the hold at different distances but in the heat man it's hard to hold that pin at or just over the spine.
> I am going to go with the hybrid g5 or vital gear pendulum/fixed.


Well, unless the deer was flat out running, there is plenty of time to adjust your sight. On the HHA wheel that is about an 1/4 of an inch turn...takes less than a second. Since no one shoots at running deer, this is a non-issue in hunting situations. Single pins sights are not designed for hold over or hold under at a difference of 20 to 35 yards, that is why they are ADJUSTABLE. Not trying to be critical and sorry for your loss, but what you are describing is similar to a multi-pin user selecting the wrong pin for a shot.


----------



## tallyloufsu (Jul 12, 2009)

I've alway's used a 5 pin sight but have hated all the clutter in the sight picture. I just bought a HHA OL5519 and im looking forward to trying it out during turkey season. So far i really like it but shooting a target is a lot different then hunting with it so we will see.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

> Well, unless the deer was flat out running, there is * plenty * of time to adjust your sight.


 This is just flat out ignorant.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

I've shot 3 pins for years but I picked up an HHA single pin slider as a Christmas gift to myself and am looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

for hunting definetly a multi pin sight


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I switched to the G5 XR2 last year and shot three deer and four bears with it. I love it. It has one fixed pin and one that moves up and down with a dial. Two of the deer I shot at over 40 yards. I had plenty of time to range them, dial the sight and shoot. This sight is the best of both worlds.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

HHA single pin for me!


----------



## Ol' Toxey (Dec 8, 2008)

skyhunter said:


> This is just flat out ignorant.


The deer was chasing a doe and busted me on my draw, there was NO chance to move anything as i was already drawn when he ran out. Just saying it was hard for me and i practice it. Its just when you throw up that single pin you are so use to shooting it, kind of instictive reaction to bury the pin to target and squeeze it off. I dont want it to happen again and i just think having the othe pin there to range from would have helped. just my 2 cents.


----------



## skyhunter (Dec 1, 2003)

Ol' Toxey said:


> The deer was chasing a doe and busted me on my draw, there was NO chance to move anything as i was already drawn when he ran out. Just saying it was hard for me and i practice it. Its just when you throw up that single pin you are so use to shooting it, kind of instictive reaction to bury the pin to target and squeeze it off. I dont want it to happen again and i just think having the other pin there to range from would have helped. just my 2 cents.


I totally agree. No one can call whether there will be time to adjust or not; every situation is different. For a guy to comment on your hunt and say "there is plenty of time to adjust" is just about as ignorant as it gets.


----------

